# Power Invertor which type to use for MH



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

appologies if this has been asked before

i have 1000w invertor fitted and it powers the roof a/c 

i want to add a new 2000w or bigger invertor to power TV, Sky box etc

do i need a Pure sign wave invertor or a modified sign wave invertor 

i am sure it is the later as pure sign i am certain is for motors etc i will not be running any of them, i am ex-electrician out of the game for approx 7 years now into IT so i have forgoten all but the basics of electrics maybe i should go back to school :lol: 

Thanks in advance for all your help

I have seen some very good priced invertors on ebay 5000w for approx 350 with delivery this seems reasonable and i would like you opnions on them please PM me for a link as i dont like to add them to posts as it may be classed as an advert.


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We power our lcd tv, dvd, sat box and video player using a 150w inverter. 
This can be plugged into a normal cigar socket. Think i paid about £20 for the inverter from outdoor world.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

roboughton said:


> as i dont like to add them to posts as it may be classed as an advert.


I think you're OK as long as you're not personally involved with the seller. In the RV section, Snelly posted a link to the US Ebay site, to show the sort of thing he was referring to in his post.

Frank's idea isn't a bad one. Sounds like it's a lot cheaper than changing the big inverter for an even bigger one!

Gerald


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I've checked out Outdoor world and they don't seem to have them at that price....

found this:150w Mains inverter £17.99


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Maplins are often a good bet for invertors.

I use a 600w modified wave to power 15"LCD, playstition etc (often used whilst on the move)

Cost £30 from Maplins. It pays to subscribe to their newsletter and watch out for their product of the month specials.


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks guys i was going to instal another ivertor and run a ner mains in for powering stuff. I was thinking of a generator but i dont want to have to run it all the time so a invertor now and a geny in the future to top the battery up is my thoughts.

I wanted a large one from the off so i dont have to mees round in the future


----------



## flyer (Dec 12, 2005)

I know nothing about inverters except while on a tour of Morocco, away from hook ups, friends kindly used their inverter to recharge my digital camera battery. So, what type of inverter would I need to recharge camera battery, mobile phone or possibly laptop, though not all at the same time? Are there other uses that I haven't thought off for the future? No, I definitely will not be using one to power a fridge!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Flyer, (No pun intended) :lol: 

One of the small invertors as previously mentioned will do all, that you require.

We use a 300 watt invertor for the LCD TV and Sky box. I can also recharge my electric razor, mobile phone, digital camera, and a search light, but not all at the same time, as you said previously.

J & R.


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I ran some tests a while back to get some facts regarding the relative power consumption of inverters and regulated d.c supply, for power for electronic equipment, here are my findings.
Appliance being tested : Mitsubishi Black Diamond 15 inch LCD (Maximum power consumption 30 watts) supplied ex factory with an external transformer supplying 12 volt dc from mains supply.
1.Using 250 watt modified sine wave invertor and mains transformer
Current draw from battery - no load = 0.67 ah - powering tv = 3.81 ah
2.Using 150 watt pure sine wave invertor and mains transformer
Current draw from battery - no load = 1.56 ah - powering tv = 4.98 ah
3.Using Amperor regulated 12 volt supply
Current draw from battery - no load = 0.00 ah - powering tv = 2.80 ah
For my Sky box, which is mains only, I use power from the modified sine wave inverter and it works fine. For the laptop and everything else that is designed to work on a d.c. input stay d.c.
A word of caution, many appliances which use 12 volt d.c. from a mains transformer should not be connected directly to a '12 volt' socket in a motorhome as often the actual voltage supplied (13/14 volts) can damage the unit in the long run.
Conclusion (for me)
Staying with dc current is best, Mod. sine wave is second best and leave the pure sine wave switched off unless absolutely necessary for sensitive equipment.
Someone else can do the relative percentage efficiencies but staying dc seems to use at least 30% less battery than inverting.


----------



## flyer (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks to Jock&Rita and sng for answering my query," which type of inverter to use" but of course the solution to one problem gives rise to another problem. I bought a 150W inverter from MDS Batterry Ltd as suggested. The instructions insist that there should be a ground earth.

They say "If the inverter is to be used in a vehicle on a temporary basis and will be powered by the cigarette socket in the vehicle, the earth terminal (on the rear of the inverter unit) should be connected via a short link to either the negative or positive DC input terminal of the inverter - depending on whether the vehicle has a positive or negative chassis connection"

As both ends of the lead connecting the inverter to the cigarette socket are plastic sealed connections I don't see how I can access the DC terminal (in my cases with a Peugeot it will be the negative). Any ideas?


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

I bought a 5000 watt inverter off ebay. What a fantastic bit of kit!!!!

I have yet to find an appliance it wont run (including a toaster and the electric kettle!!!). It has a remote control to switch it on and off if not been used and i use it to power the entire ring main in the van. So we have full main electric on all sockets when ever we want. Great for wild camping and wifee wanting to dry her hair!!

We have 3 X 110ah batteries and wild camped for up to 4 days with no charging except a 20 minute run of the engine per day to top em up and never ran out of electric.

Inverters..........fantastic invention if your gonna buy one buy a bigun!!!!

Dazzer


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

How do they work in a MH. Do they power your 240 sockets in your van or do you plug into the inverter?
Johnny F


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Dazzer - was it a 2,000 or 2,500 with a peak of 5,000 or a full blown 5,000 watt normal running. Can you say the make or point me to the item on Ebay.

I have bought 2 Chinese made Inverters of Ebay but they wouldn't run kettles or hairdryers despite being 3,000 watt. Did get my money back though from Old Jack Chang if he is still around. Part of the problem was the size of the cables from and the distance from the battery need to fit the inverter as close as possible with the thickest cables available.

Sticking with my UK 1,000 watt (peak 2,000) unless I know the replacement is a good one and reasonably priced.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mine is a 5000 watt continuous with a 10000watt peak. You do need the inverter right next to the batteries and the cable is still bloody thick (about an inch across!!). Have a look at this on Ebay but you must ask the guy for a 230volt version or you will get a 110volt one!!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/5000-Watt-Pow...0304436QQihZ002QQcategoryZ32814QQcmdZViewItem

In answer to the other question regarding what it powers my sparky devised a very clever switching system that automatically selects the best power option for any given situation. If there is no hook up and genny not running the inverter switches on automatically and powers the whole ring main. Once mains or genny power is connected the inverter is disconnected and the mains/genny powers the system. Not sure how it works but theres a bloody big box with contactors and relays and timers with a whole bunch of wires coming out!!

Dazzer


----------

